# Correct 67 wood steering wheel?



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I had a correct simulated wood steering wheel on my 67. It's the correct depth, and it has the brushed steel trim pieces that are attached to the spokes with 4 rivets, each of which can be clearly seen on the back side of the wheel. 

However, someone told me today that the 67 wheels have rivets, but they are ground down flat and polished so that they are barely visible on the back side of the wheel (he said the wheels in 65 and 66 have the visible rivets). 

So who is right?


----------

